# uu



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Mod note - for the current critique thread please see this thread here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-brutally-honest-critique-your-photo-huh.html

Mark, where are you, man??? You've got photos lined up to C&C, and you're out taking a break?? What's up, dude?


I have two brutally honest phrases for C&C. The first is, "This photo sucks,man!" and the second one is, "Lady, this photo sucks!" Four simple, easy-to-spell, short words handle alllllllll of my brutally honest C&C's.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2011)

Derrel, you need to post a few up for critique! C'mon man! It'll be fun!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2011)

Derrel, the first one would look nice printed very large, over my mantel. I really dig it.


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2011)

WOWA you got Derral posting pics!  About time we saw more of them!

Also you know you can always show smaller pics and put direct links to bigger ones if you want to show them bigger


----------



## Markw (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm..I suppose I should have expected reactions like these. 

If any of you _actually_ want photos critiqued, please edit your post and take it down to three photos. :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> WOWA you got Derral posting pics!  About time we saw more of them!
> 
> Also you know you can always show smaller pics and put direct links to bigger ones if you want to show them bigger



Dude...I've had over 3,200 pics posted and on-line for years...just click on my profile,and my link's been there since the very first day I showed up here, for those who care to see my pics...but who really cares about *my* photos man? It's all about the hobby, the enjoyment, the passion that comes from blowing all your spare money and time on shooting pictures...it doesn't matter if the photos or good or not...it's about the passion!

Oh, and Mark...what about "The only rule:
NO LINKS"


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 8, 2011)

Thread is D.O.A?


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

^ I hope not...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> Thread is D.O.A?


It's like a bad golf swing.



No follow through.




But look on the bright side, you can always create your own thread to have your images critiqued!


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's like a bad golf swing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I mean...everyone's busy, I'm sure TPF isn't the only thing OP has to do with his life. But I think I will create a critique thread, I have a few I'd like some opinions on.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Thread is D.O.A?
> ...


Ya but the best judge on TPF may not get around to judging threads he did not start himself


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> I have to give a thumbs up to the OP.   Most of his comments have been fair and constructive... something that many threads here in the TPF don't offer.



That's great if you are only interested in the opinions of one, rather than weighing the opinions of several.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

skieur said:


> To be brutally honest about critiquing the critiques, you are taking a very limited, emotional approach to whether the shot says anything to you. "Professional" critiquing involves the technical side: You did not notice mention of over or under-exposure, camera angle, depth of field etc. and the one suggestion about wide angle would have flattened the shot in a negative way. Only one comment about editing and that was very vague. No suggestions about how to improve any of the images in post. A more thorough critique of the technical side is warranted on some shots.
> 
> Composition needs to be evaluated in a more specific way including the visual effect (positive or negative) of shape, colour, texture, lighting etc. or the position of the picture elements and whether a better placement was possible. You did not use the term: centre of interest, either, and the fact that at least one image did not have one and that the centre of interest must have some level of visual impact for the viewer. A clichee shot for example is often one with a boring centre of interest that requires a more original approach from the photographer.
> 
> ...


So are you able to provide said "professional critiques"?


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I have to give a thumbs up to the OP.   Most of his comments have been fair and constructive... something that many threads here in the TPF don't offer.
> ...



You cannot have fair and constructive responses from several?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...


Point missed, perhaps?


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Probably just a miscommunication.  Comment was towards the comments not necessarily the format or intent of this thread.


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent shots, Rotanimod, MatthewM, ADavis, Usayit, Mishele, and Jake! If this was my thread, they'd all get A's from me


----------



## skieur (Nov 8, 2011)

ADavis85 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > To be brutally honest about critiquing the critiques, you are taking a very limited, emotional approach to whether the shot says anything to you. "Professional" critiquing involves the technical side: You did not notice mention of over or under-exposure, camera angle, depth of field etc. and the one suggestion about wide angle would have flattened the shot in a negative way. Only one comment about editing and that was very vague. No suggestions about how to improve any of the images in post. A more thorough critique of the technical side is warranted on some shots.
> ...



Anyone can, with an understanding of the technical side and perhaps some reading up on composition if you do not have some art background.  There are a variety of good articles and guidelines at Photography Composition Articles Library.

skieur


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> Excellent shots, Rotanimod, MatthewM, ADavis, Usayit, Mishele, and Jake! If this was my thread, they'd all get A's from me


Ultimate thread jack? Also, is that your honest opinion about the shot?


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

skieur said:


> Anyone can, with an understanding of the technical side and perhaps some reading up on composition if you do not have some art background.  There are a variety of good articles and guidelines at Photography Composition Articles Library.
> 
> skieur


Makes perfect sense. I'm interested in reading some of that stuff, to better my technique. But until then, I'll continue to take advice and critique from anyone here who would offer such insight.


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 8, 2011)

> Ultimate thread jack? Also, is that your honest opinion about the shot?



First of all, my name isn't Jack.

And yes, that's an honest assessment. I have my favorites, but those are all good photos! :thumbup:


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> > Ultimate thread jack? Also, is that your honest opinion about the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I didn't think your name was Jack...I suppose that should be hyphenated...

Either way, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

JMBriggs:  to me it feels soft, and with the upper right all blown out as well.... just really doesnt do it for me compositonally.  It feels like it might make an abstract but its not quite there either, sorry.  The rim lighting around some of the leaves is quite nice though.


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 8, 2011)

> Ha, I didn't think your name was Jack...I suppose that should be hyphenated...



Airplane reference: "Surely you can't be serious!" "I am serious...and don't call me Shirley." :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2011)

Markw said:


> Can you refrain from commenting on the photos in this thread please?  If you don't feel my critiques suffice, feel free to PM the photographer, or start your own thread.



This is a great idea!!!

We can each create our OWN threads for people to post images in for critique!
Then if they want more than one opinion, they can post that same picture in the other 5-10 solo critique threads.
Geeesh, this forum was layed out all backwards.


----------



## andrewleephoto (Nov 9, 2011)

make me cry...


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

OK, I'll be brave... I'm not brave enough to post portraits yet, though, because most of them are of my child.

Or.. not.... I keep getting some sort of error. 

ETA: I think the images are too small to upload.  Gah.


----------



## dots (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes please do this.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> This is a great idea!!!
> 
> We can each create our OWN threads for people to post images in for critique!
> Then if they want more than one opinion, they can post that same picture in the other 5-10 solo critique threads.
> Geeesh, this forum was layed out all backwards.


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2011)

dots said:


> Yes please do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gods forbid that you lot start spamming helpful, informative and indepth critique threads all over the site! We'd have to contain the outbreak in some kind of critique vault subsection if it got serious!


----------



## mishele (Nov 10, 2011)

What's going on here? I want to read more amazing C&C!!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 10, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Taken while standing on the deck of a boat bobbing in the water.



Its a beautiful bird, and nice space on the right letting him fly. Even with the bokeh the background is a tad distracting due to the vertical tree trunks. Focus looks great on the eye, and its nice the way he is bright so pops from the background.  Some of the highlights seem hot though, if you shot this in RAW I bet you could recover them.


----------



## skieur (Nov 10, 2011)

usayit said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...



Sure you can, if they have experience and know the area of photography.

skieur


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

uuuu


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Now what's that frown all about -- and when are you getting a 3rd kitty cat?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2011)

me, me, me, me........

Hey, how did my photo get in this thread?


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update this thread is the result of some changes in this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-brutally-honest-critique-your-photo-huh.html

As a method of keeping some degree of sanity to the original idea its been split into a central photos thread and then varying critique threads breaking off from that. However in order to keep the main thread free of comments I had to remove some - which are collected here. I might be able to cobble something together, esp since we have one or two one off critiques being given - it just felt tacky to have a "On off" crits thread bolted on as well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 11, 2011)

Then I will have to repost my thoughts that that thread is a terrible idea!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 11, 2011)

What happened???:scratch:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2011)

What The Heck??? How am "I" being credited with being the OP in this thread??? This is and was Markw's thread...

This is a most unorthodox editing job on the part of the moderators...but as has often been said, just as "bad cases make bad laws", so too do bad thread ideas make for bad edited,hacked-up,re-worked threads!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 11, 2011)

Moderators are changing the space time continuum.


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Derrel the original thread is still Marks - its just that when I cut these parts from that thread you're was the first post chronologically speaking so it appeared first (even trumping the first post I put into this thread to start it in the first place). The thing is with this content now removed its got no context to be placed back into a thread (ergo why its down here in testing rather than anywhere else).

I've now slipped a note into the first post (Derrels) in order to hopefully direct people to the correct new thread should they come here instead (moving things might have messed up how and which thread people are subscribed to - a point I didn't think to consider when the splitting occurred and something I'm not sure I can change)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 11, 2011)

You might as well go full bore, and be the judge and jury, and remove every post from every thread that YOU feel doesn't belong there.


----------



## usayit (Nov 11, 2011)

You are being too nice...   I would have simply deleted the comments that were obviously intended to derail Marks intended purpose for starting the thread.

As a moderation, this is a no win situation for you, moderator, nor mark the Op.   Also seems like too much effort for volunteered time on your part.   As you can see from the responses here.  Good try though...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 11, 2011)

*What???*


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Bitter I haven't removed any posts - I just didn't have anywhere to put these. And I did consult Mark before doing this.  The intent was mostly to split his and Skierus critique in a similar manner to that which Cloud used earlier so that they were not falling over each others feet in the single thread.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2011)

I appreciate the note of clarification Overread. I don't want anything to do with this thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 11, 2011)

kundalini said:


> me, me, me, me........
> 
> Hey, how did my photo get in this thread?



Because spacefuzzes critique goes against the wishes of the OP who, rather than critiquing images people regularly post for CC in their own threads, decided to make a sub forum for critique within a sub forum for critique, where only the OP's views are valid and should be heard.

I find THAT rather pompous.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 11, 2011)

My head hurts.


----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> My head hurts.



You're not supposed to get the hangover from Friday night until Saturday


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2011)

"Excedrin P.M.-- for those butchered thread headaches."


----------



## camz (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok lets try again:

Thread 1 - posting photos only for crits: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-brutally-honest-critique-your-photo-huh.html

Thread 2 - Mark's Crits http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/262598-markw-brutally-honest-critiques.html

Thread 3 - Skieur's Crits http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/262599-skieurs-brutally-honest-critiques.html

This thread - junk/a few one off crits from the first thread that had no place in the above three and thus were dumped in here. 

Note even if you don't have a subscription to one of the above threads you can go to the Thread Tools option (located on the right hand side of the bar right above the first post on a page) and select the Subscribe to thread option from the list.


for those worried a certain mod has too much forum time - the current biggest choice problem of this mod:
Britannia or Prussia


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Because spacefuzzes critique goes against the wishes of the OP who, rather than critiquing images people regularly post for CC in their own threads, decided to make a sub forum for critique within a sub forum for critique, where only the OP's views are valid and should be heard.
> 
> I find THAT rather pompous.


..... and the reason they don't want to re-establish a proper Critique forum was because.......  sorry, I forget.  Was it so there would not be a dedicated, single source location where people could post a photo for general critique (yes, even from the unwashed multitude), but instead have dedicated critique-ers?  And these dedicated, and apparently ambushed, critique-ers (4 I believe) could take the full brunt of the entire site?

Pompous is not the word Bitter.  Let me sip on a few shots of tequila tonight and I'll get back with you.


----------



## skieur (Nov 15, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Because spacefuzzes critique goes against the wishes of the OP who, rather than critiquing images people regularly post for CC in their own threads, decided to make a sub forum for critique within a sub forum for critique, where only the OP's views are valid and should be heard.
> ...



Clear as mud to everyone, eh,...to both critique eees and critique rrrs!

skieur


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2011)

Just for the record I've supported the motion to have a critique subsection added/restored. The final say-so however is not my say and I would still remind members that the primary reason we don't have one is due to behaviour problems that occurred when the critique forums were present in the past.


----------

